# Wormy tree Southeast Louisiana



## BBEpoxy (Jan 22, 2020)

Got another one guys. The chemical plant I work in recently cut down about a dozen or so trees, mostly pecan. I can take as much as I want, and have been. I’m slowly milling a very impressive stock of pecan perfect for river tables, mantles, etc...

Then there is this guy. When freshly cut the grain was very red but since faded. I don’t have all the requested pics and measurements but I think you guys will probably be able to identify it readily. If not I’ll take the time to photograph it correctly this weekend. Someone mentioned sycamore or eucalyptus of FB but I do not trust anything I see on there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2020)

Sycamore, I think. Sycamore can be that red JUST when first cut (then fades quickly), and this piece looks like sycamore.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 22, 2020)

phinds said:


> Sycamore, I think. Sycamore can be that red JUST when first cut (then fades quickly), and this piece looks like sycamore.
> 
> View attachment 178007


Wait, are you telling me FB actually got something right?!


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks Phil! 
On the fading, why is it that fresh cut lumber has so much color and pop only to see it fade rather quickly?


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Wait, are you telling me FB actually got something right?!


Hey, even a stopped clock is right twice a day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 22, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Thanks Phil!
> On the fading, why is it that fresh cut lumber has so much color and pop only to see it fade rather quickly?


Who is this "Phil" to whom you speak? I don't know specifics, but assume it has to do with chemicals in the wood that are highly reactive with oxygen and/or light.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2020)

Sycamore


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 23, 2020)

phinds said:


> Who is this "Phil" to whom you speak? I don't know specifics, but assume it has to do with chemicals in the wood that are highly reactive with oxygen and/or light.


Sorry Paul, I work with a Phil, muscle memory took over...


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you both, I was going to pass on it but after seeing the spalted examples im defiantly going to slab a few, see what happens. We don't have a lot of those down here, I doubt id get another opportunity any time soon...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 23, 2020)

That piece with all the worm holes is the best piece there. I'll be waiting to see what you do with it...........Jerry (in Tucson).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 23, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> That piece with all the worm holes is the best piece there. I'll be waiting to see what you do with it...........Jerry (in Tucson).


You won’t have to wait long! Brought a 20’ trailer and the Can-Am with me today. Been on a wormy kick lately. Turning these into a clear river table soon!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## phinds (Jan 23, 2020)

BBEpoxy said:


> Sorry Paul, I work with a Phil, muscle memory took over...


NP. Actually, I get a lot of that and always have. Right now I volunteer driving disabled vets to a VA clinic and I've got one old guy who just can't shake it.


----------



## Maverick (Jan 23, 2020)

Very cool. Do you do anything to make sure the worms and their friends are gone or do you just pour the resin and let that kill off anything still in the wood?


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2020)

I would’ve guessed sycamore from the first set of pics, but the red streaks adjacent to the wormy parts in the second set of pics made me think boxelder. I know there are fungi that produce different colored spalting, but I’ve only seen that vibrant red in box elder.

Different logs?


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 23, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Very cool. Do you do anything to make sure the worms and their friends are gone or do you just pour the resin and let that kill off anything still in the wood?


Don't do anything really. They have been drying for years, never been an issue

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BBEpoxy (Jan 23, 2020)

DKMD said:


> I would’ve guessed sycamore from the first set of pics, but the red streaks adjacent to the wormy parts in the second set of pics made me think boxelder. I know there are fungi that produce different colored spalting, but I’ve only seen that vibrant red in box elder.
> 
> Different logs?


Yes! Sycamore first, the second set was FBE, just threw the pics up to show Nubs since we were discussing wormy wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

